# Wine Country Living



## DWimages (Oct 9, 2013)

I shot this while sitting in stopped traffic on a two lane country road with a 5D Mark III and a ef24-105 f4.0. The images was adjusted initially in Lightroom 5 with final adjustments in CS5.5"




Mike Doran
Doran Creatives
www.dorancreatives.net


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 9, 2013)

DWimages said:


> I shot this while sitting in stopped traffic on a two lane country road with a 5D Mark III and a ef24-105 f4.0. The images was adjusted initially in Lightroom 5 with final adjustments in CS5.5"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. Sonoma Valley, CA I assume?


----------



## DWimages (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes Sonoma County.


Mike
Doran Creatives
www.dorancreatives.net


----------

